# Probably not your normal post...Coin photography!



## ucfjag (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm assuming you don't have too many coin photos posted. But the main reason I have the camera and lens I do is for numismatic reasons. Here are some photos I took today and put into a Photoshop template. Btw, My first time using Photoshop was less than two hours ago. :mrgreen: C & C if you wish!



























-Paul


----------



## Formatted (Apr 11, 2010)

Really Super stuff! Love the reflection really works. Might wanna clean your coins though


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree that the reflection is cool - how did you do that?

I assume the coins were taken on a flat surface, then rotated to be vertical?

I'm curious what 'template' you used on photoshop to get those shadows!


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice.  These would make nice catalog shots.  :thumbup:




Formatted said:


> Might wanna clean your coins though


 
Absolutely NOT!!!

Cleaning Coins - cleaning old coins


----------



## ucfjag (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I use a copy stand to take my coin photos, along with two OTT lights. Here's a photo of my home-made set up.






I used a Photoshop template for the images. It was really very simple. I hadn't used Photoshop until yesterday. Here's a few more shots.






















P.S. DON'T EVER CLEAN A COLLECTIBLE COIN! You WILL lower its value.


P.S.S. Here's a link to the template and how it's done.
http://www.becokacoins.com/HowTo-ReflectionTemplate.cfm


----------

